# Juice has a weird taste



## Conno2112 (7/11/16)

Hi guys 

My last batch of DIY juice has a weird taste like a nutty burned flavour and its not the coils because i made a new set of coils a have rewicked it a few times to see if its not the cotton, do any of you have a idea what it could be


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (7/11/16)

What concentrates are using? Are they new concentrates, some concentrates do have funny tastes, some taste different to what they smell like


----------



## Conno2112 (7/11/16)

Oceanic Vapes said:


> What concentrates are using? Are they new concentrates, some concentrates do have funny tastes, some taste different to what they smell like


I am using mostly TFA and CAP and i have used the flavour consentrates before but they never tasted like this


----------



## KrayFish404 (7/11/16)

Check your nicotine as well. Most of my earlier batches had this bitter but white peppery taste if I go anything above 3mg.


----------



## Strontium (7/11/16)

Are you using Cap Toasted Nut flavour?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Conno2112 (7/11/16)

KrayFish404 said:


> Check your nicotine as well. Most of my earlier batches had this bitter but white peppery taste if I go anything above 3mg.


I dont use nic I only do 0nic


----------



## Conno2112 (7/11/16)

Strontium said:


> Are you using Cap Toasted Nut flavour?


Haha no


----------



## Pindyman (7/11/16)

it could be the nick that is oxidised...what colour is your nic...when mixing do you leave your nic open???

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Conno2112 (7/11/16)

Pindyman said:


> it could be the nick that is oxidised...what colour is your nic...when mixing do you leave your nic open???


I dont use nic in my flavours


----------



## VapingSpyker (7/11/16)

@Conno2112, dude please can you give us a break down of the concentrates that you used as well as where you got the PG and VG from this will make it easier to get the root cause, the more information we have the better the assistance can be.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (7/11/16)

Ya bru, we need alllllllll the details pls, otherwise I think your tank might have a vaping ghost, ull have to call the ghost busters )

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Conno2112 (8/11/16)

VapingSpyker said:


> @Conno2112, dude please can you give us a break down of the concentrates that you used as well as where you got the PG and VG from this will make it easier to get the root cause, the more information we have the better the assistance can be.


I used Tfa strawberry and strawberry ripe blueberry candy cotton candy vanilla swirl and i got it all at e-liquid consentrates including the pg and vg


----------



## VapingSpyker (8/11/16)

Conno2112 said:


> I used Tfa strawberry and strawberry ripe blueberry candy cotton candy vanilla swirl and i got it all at e-liquid consentrates including the pg and vg


Percentages? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Conno2112 (10/11/16)

VapingSpyker said:


> Percentages?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


I was just playing around the strawberries are 5% blueberry 2 and then the other stuff are all between 1 and 3 %


----------



## Soutie (10/11/16)

Conno2112 said:


> I was just playing around the strawberries are 5% blueberry 2 and then the other stuff are all between 1 and 3 %



Yeah that doesn't help at all. Percentages of flavors vary wildly. 3% TFA peanut butter you will hardly taste where as 3% TFA honeydew II or INW Raspberry will more than likely taste like drain cleaner as they are so strong. 

It is almost impossible without seeing the exact recipe to assist with where you went wrong.


----------



## NewOobY (10/11/16)

from what I read you are not using anything that contains a nutty flavour. It would just be weird to have a strawberry cream taste like burnt nuts. Sounds ultra strange, I mean if a concentrate is off it wouldn't taste like nuts would it?


----------



## incredible_hullk (10/11/16)

Im wondering if that odd taste is the TFA strawberry at too high a percentage..I once used 6% strawberry (and not ripe) and it was aweful


----------



## Soutie (10/11/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> Im wondering if that odd taste is the TFA strawberry at too high a percentage..I once used 6% strawberry (and not ripe) and it was aweful



TFA strawberry should be fine. Mustard milk has it at 6% and Fizzmustard's nana cream has it at 7%.

It is probably flavor molecules clashing. Where one flavor tastes great standalone, it might just turn bad when mixed with something specific.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NewOobY (10/11/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> Im wondering if that odd taste is the TFA strawberry at too high a percentage..I once used 6% strawberry (and not ripe) and it was aweful


but but nutty?


----------



## incredible_hullk (10/11/16)

NewOobY said:


> but but nutty?


ja that is the missing link...sounds too bizarre..


----------



## KrayFish404 (10/11/16)

I have 2 TFA white chocolate concentrates, bought probably 2 months from each other, from the same supplier. One is fairly clear, the other one looks like vanilla essence - completely black and leaves a black residue on the glass and pipet.

Check if your concentrates have an odd colour.

The other thing is it might have been incorrectly labelled. Human error of course.

Perhaps before you toss them all, make a small batch - 2ml perhaps - of each flavour on its own, 5% in a 50/50 VG/PG blend, shake and vape, and see which one it is.


----------

